# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Avrupa'da “Domuz” olmak

## bozok

*Avrupa’da “Domuz” olmak*



Avrupa Birliği’nin Akdeniz kıyıları bugünlerde kavruluyor. Ekonomik krizin etkisiyle yanıp tutuşuyor. Yunanistan’dan başlayan krizin önce Portekiz, İspanya, sonra İtalya ve tüm Avrupa ülkelerini sardığı söyleniyor. Borsalar çöküyor, panik büyüyormuş. Ekonomi uzmanları iki gündür krizin nedenlerini ortaya koyup, bilimsel değerlendirmeler yapıyorlar. Bütçe açığı, dış açık, dış borç, her neyse yaşanan son krize açıklamalar getiriyorlar.

Elbette var bir nedeni...

Birliğin üvey evlatları Yunanistan, Portekiz ve İspanya’nın boylarından büyük işlere girdikleri için önünde sonunda bir krize yol açacakları belliydi. üünkü onlar kendilerini Almanya, İngiltere, Fransa sanıyorlardı. 

Ama benim dikkatimi çeken, krizin kaynağı olan ülkelere diğerlerinin verdiği bir isim oldu: *“Domuzlar...”* 

Kriz ülkelerinin İngilizce baş harflerini yan yana getirip üretmişler bu kelimeyi.

Portekiz (Portugal ):* P*

İtalya (Italy ): *İ*

Yunanistan (Greece ):* G*

İspanya (Spain) : *S*

Eşittir:* “Pigs .”* Türkçesi : Domuzlar...

İşte böyledir bu bizim Avrupa Birliği... Ayağına dolananlara *“domuz”* damgasını anında vurur. Yunanistan, Portekiz, İspanya Avrupa Birliği’ne alınırken hiç de domuz muamelesi görmüyorlardı. Hatta son yıllarda Türkiye dışında herkese,* “Haydi gel sen de katıl bize”* şarkıları söyleniyordu . şimdi birlik içinde *“aşağıdakiler”* domuz oldular.

Adamı soy soğana çevir, borçlandır, borçlarını ödeyemez duruma düşünce de domuz muamelesi yap. üstelik bunu, yok Kopenhag Kriterleri, yok Maastrich Kriterleri gibi allı-pullu kriterler adına yap. Hoş geldin 19’uncu yüzyıl dünya düzeni... Ve Avrupa düzeni...



7.2.2010 / HİKMET BİLü / VATAN GZT.

----------

